# Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg



## kaizr (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letzte Woche am Freitag abend im Hafen von Sonderburg unterwegs. Es gab viele Dorsche, jedoch alle zu klein.

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche Stellen ihr da abangelt, bzw ob auch schon der eine oder andere Platte dort gebissen hat.

Unsere Dorsche gingen überwiegend auf Wattwurm am Schollenpaternoster. Vereinzelt auch auf black/red Twister mit 20g Wurfkopf.

mfg fabian


----------



## sven78 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin moin, 
war gestern im Sonderburgerhafen,von 15 bis 20 uhr haben wir zu 2. ca. 70 Dorsche gefangen von denen 25 maßig waren.Hinzu kamen noch 4 Platten(1 Scholle 3 Klieschen).Das Wetter war perfekt kaum Wind leichte Strömung Inlandig.Beim nächsten Dänemark Besuch werden wir mal wieder Fredericia ansteuern, wie ist es da , mein letzter Besuch ict ca.5 Jahre her.War jemand da in letzter Zeit und könnte mir Auskunft geben.Petri


----------



## stepco85 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin,
ist es wieder erlaubt (geduldet) im hafen zu angeln oder wart ihr gegenüber vom schloß
;+;+;+


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Mit Sicherheit nicht erlaubt,da achtet die Politi sehr drauf.#d
Ich denke mal das die an den Kornspeichern geangelt haben.


----------



## JoFlash (13. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Gegenüber vom Schloss ist es kein Problem und auch recht schön. aber viel Kleindorsch. Das lässt auf die nächsten Jahre hoffen wenn alle aufs Maß achten. Plattfische habe ich aber eher selten im Hafen und wenn gute, dann meist mit leichtem Gerät bei wenig Strömung am gezupften Sandaal oder Seeringler.


----------



## Pinseler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Wenn soviel Kleindorsch beißt, stelle ich das Angeln ein, da es nicht immer ausbleibt, dass der Haken zu tief geschluckt wird und die Kinderstube dann dezimiert wird.


----------



## JoFlash (15. November 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

jo pack dann auch immer ein. hoffe echt, dass die kleinen in den nächsten zwei jahren ruhe haben und wir dann wieder ne schöne saison in der ecke haben


----------



## Ingmarhunter (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Also ich befische den Hafen jetzt schon seit 07, und das vom Frühling bis Herbst jedes Wochenende. 09 war leider nicht so toll, viele kleine, nicht maßig. Im Sommer angel ich am liebsten mit Granele, die ich mit dem Kescher raushole, so viel ich brauche. Fangen viel besser als Wurm, und kosten nichts. Aber ich angel auch nicht bei den Kornspeichern. Habe so eine Geheimstelle. Und manchmal pilke ich auch vom Beiboot aus. Aber näheres findet ihr, wenn ihr wollt, in meinem Bericht: Erfahrungsbericht Sonderborg, und in : ein unvergesslicher Sommerurlaub. 
Hat zwar fast keiner drauf geantwortet, was schade ist, aber könnte vielleicht hilfreich sein 

mfg, Ingmarhunter


----------



## gunnar_hl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine Übersicht, wo man in Sonderborg angeln darf und wo nicht?
Ist es bei den Kiesbergen erlaubt? Und wo sind die Kornspeicher? Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

Gruß


----------



## MWK (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin Gunnar,

so weit ich weiß darf man überall im Hafen angeln, außer rund ums Schloß auf der Schloßseite. Bei den Kiesbergen also auch - geht auch ganz gut :q.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Buxte (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hat jemand Ahnung ob es sich zur Zeit lohnt dort auf Dorsch zu angeln?
Brauche ich irgendwelche Erlaubniskarten?


----------



## gunnar_hl (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



MWK schrieb:


> Moin Gunnar,
> 
> so weit ich weiß darf man überall im Hafen angeln, außer rund ums Schloß auf der Schloßseite. Bei den Kiesbergen also auch - geht auch ganz gut :q.
> 
> ...


 
Bei den Kiesbergen war ich auch schon oft und es läuft dort wirklich gut. |supergri Ich habe aber mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es dort verboten sei. Es gibt aber keine Verbotsschilder oder Ähnliches. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich einer Falschinformation aufgesessen bin.
Vor ca. 2 Wochen war ich zum letzten Mal los. Und zum ersten Mal habe ich gar nichts bekommen. Die niedrige Wassertemperatur wird schuld sein. Wenn die Temperaturen wieder ein bischen steigen, wird es sicherlich auch wieder gut funktionieren. Ich freu mich drauf.

Gibt es denn hier Leute die regelmäßig in Sonderborg sind? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal verabreden#6


----------



## gunnar_hl (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



Buxte schrieb:


> Hat jemand Ahnung ob es sich zur Zeit lohnt dort auf Dorsch zu angeln?
> Brauche ich irgendwelche Erlaubniskarten?


 
Du braúchst nur den dänischen Erlaubnisschein. Auf diesem stehen dann auch die Mindestmaße. Ich habe in Sonderborg leider oft sehen müssen, wie alles abgeknüppelt wird was ne Flosse hat.


----------



## JoFlash (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

ja das ist leider in sonderburg ein beliebter sport...da schnallt man echt ab, wenn man da mal genau hinsieht....|krach:


----------



## gunnar_hl (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ist mal wieder jemand trotz der Temperaturen losgewesen?


----------



## Buxte (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hallo,

hatte ja auch schonmal angefragt.

Kann mir jemand sagen ab wann die Dorsche in die Häfen ziehen, kommen sie gleichzeitig mit den Heringen?
Ich höre immer nur mitte März, aber was für gegebenheiten müssen wir haben, das dort mit Fängen zu rechnen ist.
Es soll aktiv vom Land aus gefischt werden, hauptsächlich Gufis jiggen ist wohl angesagt.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Ayla (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin,
es wird dir keiner sagen können wann die Dorsche in den
Hafen ziehen .Frag die Dorsche .Wenn genug Futter im Hafen ist
sind irgendwo immer ein paar.Habs letztes Jahr bei einer
Bullenhitze erlebt das dort ein Däne auf Blinker innerhalb
von 2 Std.   25 Dorsche ü40 gefangen hat. Meine Frau war 
Einkaufen und ich nur mal gucken .Sie brauchte keine
Einkaufstasche kaufen ,soweit stand mein Mund offen .|bigeyes

Ayla#h


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin Leute,

ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: wenn man für einen, gerade mal maßigen, Dorsch fünf Winzlinge verrecken lässt find ich das extrem unwaidmännisch.
Das ist dann keine Angelstelle sondern ein Fisch-Kindergarten.
Da habe ich kein Verständnis für!!! #d
Ps.: Was ist denn ein 40er Dorsch? Kopf + Gräte! Der hatte noch nicht mal die Chance zum Ablaichen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Ayla (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Zander-Ralf|uhoh:

Hier wurde eine Frage gestellt und ich habe geantwortet.
Hat hier jemand was von untermaßigen geschrieben? Das 
Mindestmaß liegt bei 38 cm.Steht da was, alle Fische sind genau 40 cm? Wenn du keinen Bock oder keine Ahnung vom 
Küstenblinkern mit Gufi oder Blinker hast dann heul hier nicht rum.:c:c
Ich plärre auch nicht in jeden Z.B. Heringsthead = äh,die haben
Laich drin oder mit 5 Haken fischt man nicht .
.Nach deiner pers. Meinung hat hier keiner gefragt.


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hallo Ayla,

Schöne Antwort.:m
Wenn es nach Zander-Ralf ginge, müsste man vermutlich das ganze Dorschangeln vom Ufer aus verbieten. Denn die Stelle, wo nur maßige Dorsche vom Ufer aus zu fangen sind, die wüsste ich auch gerne.
Wo wir schon einmal dabei sind, können wir auch gleich das Naturköderangeln verbieten, da auch dort viele untermaßige gefangen werden.
Denk mal drüber nach Zander-Ralf.|kopfkrat

Grüße und viel Petri Heil


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

am besten von dort aus kleines Boot ins Wasser lassen und nen Stück rausfahren ... manche hotspots sind nicht weit von dort und schleppen in der Bucht gleich um die Ecke geht auch gut


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: wenn man für einen, gerade mal maßigen, Dorsch fünf Winzlinge verrecken lässt find ich das extrem unwaidmännisch.
> Das ist dann keine Angelstelle sondern ein Fisch-Kindergarten.
> ...




Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso manche solche Fischbabys unter 50cm mitnehmen, von denen die zu tief geschluckt haben mal abgesehen.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass man das, was einem vorgemacht wird irgendwann für sich selber verinnerlicht und aufhört sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## JoFlash (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hi,
könntest das noch ein wenig präziser für mich als Neu-Kleinboot-Fan in der Ecke beschreiben? Gerne auch per PN.
Danke schonmal. Kenne den Hafen bisher nur vom Ufer.



HD4ever schrieb:


> am besten von dort aus kleines Boot ins Wasser lassen und nen Stück rausfahren ... manche hotspots sind nicht weit von dort und schleppen in der Bucht gleich um die Ecke geht auch gut


----------



## gunnar_hl (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Untermaßige Dorsche wird man wohl immer wieder und auch bei jedem erdenklichen Spot haben. 
Klar, wenn man an einem Tag einen untermaßigen nach dem anderen fängt, dann sollte man das Angeln vernünftigerweise einstellen. Aber gerade in Sonderborg habe ich schon viele richtig gute Tage mit mit Fischen ab 45 cm erlebt (bis 45 cm wird released). Ich sehe deswegen nicht ein, dort nicht mehr hinzufahren.

Zeigt mir doch mal den Platz, an dem ihr ausschließlich ü50 Dorsche fangt


----------



## MWK (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin zusammen,

ich würd mich gerne bei der Frage von JoFlash einklinken. Wir fangen gerade erst an die Sonderborgerbucht zu erkunden. Bin also für jeden Tipp dankbar - natürlich auch gerne per PN.

Danke!!

Markus


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin Ayla,

Dein Ton gefällt mir *gar nicht* und Deine Erkenntnisresistenz nervt. 
Selbstverständlich werde ich hier immer meine individuelle Meinung äussern. Wo lebst Du denn???
Ich würde mich ja gerne auf geistiger Ebene mit Dir duellieren, aber wie man hier feststellen muss bist Du ja leider unbewaffnet.

Ps.: Ich kenne Sonderborg und Umgebung wirklich gut. Wenn da mal ein Schwarm 50er Dorsche 'reinzieht und man bei 10 Stck einen Kleinen erwischt sagt doch niemand etwas.
Mies finde ich echt die Spezies die bei 3 Stck 38er die 20 Stck Winzlinge (20-25cm!) verschweigen, die sie mit ihren 10gr. Blinkern gekillt haben. Vernünftige Dorsche werden nun mal vom Boot aus gefangen.


----------



## goeddoek (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Wie ? Greift hier jetzt im DK-Bereich auch der Schonzeitkoller um sich ?  :q :q :q

Wer ab hier was zum Dorsch- und Plattfischangeln von sich geben möchte - gerne. Ansonsten kennt ihr ja die Ansage zum Off Topic #h


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

All up stee!  (dat is oostfreesk!) 

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Nordis01 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Also ich finde Sonderburg gut.Komme aus Flensburg und kenne die Küste hier sehr gut.Glaube es gibt überall Stellen, wo mal kleine wie auch größerer gefangen werden.Bis jetzt habe ich aber so gut wie immer in Sonderburg maßigen Fisch gefangen.


----------



## gunnar_hl (6. April 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ich war gestern mal wieder los. Aufgrund der Algen war das Wasser recht trübe. Zur Dämmerung kamen ein paar Bisse und ich konnte zumindest einen Dorsch zum mitnehmen fangen. Eine Platte und 2 kleinere Ostseeleoparden schwimmen wieder.
War aber super mal wieder am Wasser zu sein und frische Luft zu tanken.


----------



## Mainkunstköder (6. April 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

wo fischt ihr denn da im Hafen ?


----------



## gunnar_hl (6. April 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Du kannst entweder gegenüber vom Schloss angeln oder auf der anderen Seite im Bereich des Kornspeichers oder beim Kieswerk.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (17. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

moin , ich hol ja gern mal hier die alten Treads wieder aus der Versenkung ...

Ich hab die 2 mal in Sonderburg sagen wir mal gut gefangen , ja viele kleine aber auch immer wieder nen 50 Dorsch / Köhler dabei ( nur auf Gufi gefischt ) 

Aber meine Frage ... kann man sich trauen allein dort am Hafen nachts zu fischen ....
die letzten 2 mal war ich immer mit anderen Jungs da aber dort sind mittlerweile so viel " Schwarzangler " den ich nicht wirklich trau und bischen Angst hab um meine Angel zb. also wer kann da was zu schreiben ..

danke und gruss Michi


----------



## moench1605 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ich war im August auch zweimal abends im Hafen unterwegs. War eigentlich kein Problem. Viel größeres Problem war erstmal nen Platz zu finden. Entweder war besetzt oder es lagen Reusen


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (18. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

ich werd mal im Hellen mit dem Belly Boot starten hoffe das ich dort zurecht komme und nicht in die Drifft komme |uhoh:
da hat man jedenfalls Platz !


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Heute dort gewesen .. zu Fuß and alleine nie wieder .... so ein Dreck habe ich noch nie erlebt - Bericht folgt ...leider


----------



## Stulle (20. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

|kopfkrat ich wollte da auch schon seit ner zeit hin. was ist so schlimm ?|bigeyes


----------



## Allroundtalent (21. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

In drei Wochen geht es bei mir in Richtung Als.

Deshalb dachte ich gerade: Super, ein alter Thread neu gestartet, genau mit dem Thema was dich brennend interessiert. 
Jetzt lese ich eher unschöne Sachen, auch Zandermichi verheißt nichts Gutes. 

Nichtsdestotrotz wollte ich mir ein eigenes Bild von der Situation machen. 
Der Hafen in Sonderburg war bislang noch kein Ziel eines Angeltages, da haben wir uns eher im Süden von Als herumgetrieben. 
Grundsätzlich hatten wir vor, gegenüber vom Schloss zu fischen, Wathose an und dann mit GuFi die tieferen Bereiche abzufischen. 
Ein Tip von einem lokalen Händler aus HH habe ich noch bekommen, am Fuße der neuen Autobahnbrücke (inselseitig) soll es auch ganz gut funktionieren, genauso wie an der Uni. 

Mich interessiert natürlich, wie man dort tatsächlich erfolgreich sein kann? Reicht das "normale Zandergerät" und die üblichen Farben und Formen dafür aus? Sollte man mal die Angelei mit Naturködern ausprobieren oder im Hinterkopf behalten? Gibt es evtl. noch weitere Stellen, welche nicht zu verachten sind?

Gerne könnt ihr mir auch eine PN schreiben. 

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (21. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Dann schreibe ich mal hier meinen Bericht ( wollt ich eh woanders schreiben kanns dann ja kopieren ) ...

Ich kannte Sonderburg als super Dorsch Spott ( abends von Land aus ) wollte am Samstag ind  die Ecke und mit dem Bellyboot mal an sicheren Stellen im Sund fischen also bischen an die Tiefen Stellen paddeln ... meine " Mitangler " aus dem Norden haben dann leider keine Zeit und ich bin trotzdem allein die freie Angelzeit ach Sonderburg gefahren - dort die Stellen nicht gefunden wo ihc angeln wollte ( kein Plan wie ich mit dem Auti dort hin kommen sollte ) so bin ich eine Stunde planlos an der neuen Autobahnbrücke rumgefahren .. 
Allein im BB ist eh zu gefährlich und langweilig ich entschied mich das abzubrechen und normal an der Spundwand gegenüber der Uni in Sonderburg mein DIng zu machen ( hatte dort schon immer mal was gefangen ... ) als ich da ankam dacht ich ich spinne --- ca. 60 Südländer eng an eng am angeln .. egal ich dacht mir guck mal was hier geht und stellte mich an eine freie Stelle mit Abstand von ca. 20 - 30 Meter zu meinen Nachbarn ...  hab dann mit 27 Grmm und Gufi mein Glück versucht - Erster Wurf standen auf einmal 6 " Gastangler " um mich rum .... |bigeyes 2 ganz dicht an meiner Angeltashce die anderen 4 um mich rum und glotzten blöd |gr: ... ich hab meine Tasche genommen und bin bischen weiter gegangen ... neben mir machte ein anderer Gastangler ein Lagerfeuer an ( alles so 16 - 17 Uhr Samsatag Nachmittag und Tag hell ) die Dose mit dem Öl / Benzin flog direkt in den Sund ... riesen Ölflecken schwammen durch den Hafen ... :r , dann weil Er grad so in Aufräum Stimmung war direkt die Cola Dosen und Angekköder / Müll hinter her ... ich hatte Puls und dacht nur Fuck wo bin ich hier ,,, aber ich geb zu alleine dort dacht ich schon lass ma lieber ich also wieder versucht zu angeln ... mir wurden direkt 2 Leinen von links und rechts über meine Schnur geworfen die mitten im ÖL verschwand ... ich etschied mich für aufhören und guckte noch 3 Minuten den Anglern dort zu .... Riesen grossen alte ( denk ich ) Brandungsruten  mit ca. 2 Meter Vorfach und geschätzten 20 Drillingen unten ein Birnbblei von denke 200 Gramm drauf flogen die Montagen ( teilweise 4 Mann gleichzeitig ) in den Sund und es wurde kurz gewartet und dann wie die bekloppten gerissen was das das Zeug hält #q  jeder von den Gastanglern hatte die Rute krumm und der grösste Dorsch ( denk ich war das ) war max. 25 cm gross und wurde dann einfach in die Hand genommen der Haken aus dem Maul gerissen :r:c und der Fisch flog so in eine Plastiktüte ... ich hatte sowas von keine Lust mehr und bin zu meinem Auto ( weisser T5 ) wo zu aller Freude einer an der linken Tür mein Schloss hat versucht aufzumachen .... :r zum Glück nur das Blech / Manschette und das Schloss ist ok ... ( ich weiss nicht ob es dort passiert war aber hab es dort erst geshen ) UNser Bulli steht die ganze Woche in einen Abgeschlossenen Bereich ... ich hatte die Schnauze so voll bin dann zum Schloss gefahren ( dort darf man nciht angeln ! ) war mir aber egel ich hätte jenden Fischereiaufseher / Polizisten gesagt Er soll sich mal lieber um die Typen dort an der Spundwand kümmern ... dort kamen gleich wieder 3 Nette Gastangler mit em Rad und wollten ganz nah bei mir sein und gingen nicht weg ... als ich weiter nach Link zur Mauer beim Schloss wollte standen die anderen Reisser wieder und waren wie wild am reissen ... ich hab noch einen Wurf gemacht war aber nicht bei der Sache und bin direkt nach Hause ( bei Husum / WE- Wohnung ) gefahren ...

Mein Plan war in die Dunkelheit reinangeln und dann bis open End so lang es Spass bringt... |gr: aber ich hatte schon so viel Mist  in 1,5 Stunden erlebt am hellen Tag das ich mich dort niemals mehr nachts allein sehen lassen werde :r..

Auf Anfragen bei den Jungs vor Ort kam nur wir angeln dort nur noch vom Boot ... Herzlichen Glückwunsch ich hab kein Boot ...

ich find es traurig das es so hart abgeht und ich frag mich wozu ich überhaupt nen Angelschein gemahct hab bzw. die ganzen Karten etc. kauf ...

Mein schlechtester Angeltag 2015 ! 
Sorry für mein schlechtes schreiben aber ich bin voll Hass 
ob die das nun machen um zu überleben oder icht nur Dreck Müll und Minifische ist nicht Angeln ... 

Michi


----------



## Stulle (21. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> In drei Wochen geht es bei mir in Richtung Als.
> 
> Deshalb dachte ich gerade: Super, ein alter Thread neu gestartet, genau mit dem Thema was dich brennend interessiert.
> Jetzt lese ich eher unschöne Sachen, auch Zandermichi verheißt nichts Gutes.
> ...


Bei den Farben wirst du bestimmt umdenken müssen, aber Rute und rolle sollten passen. Das wg müsste min bis 40g sein an Farben geht rot/schwarz oder braun eigentlich immer.


----------



## moench1605 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Dann schreibe ich mal hier meinen Bericht...


Ich weiß genau, was du meinst. Die Fotos sind vom August 











Aber an der Spundwand ist eigentlich sowieso angeln verboten. Die Schilder hast du aber wahrscheinlich nicht sehen können vor lauter 'anglern' [emoji12] 

Andreas


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (21. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

ich hab ne Camera dabei gehabt … nur nicht getraut ! das währ bestimmt nach hinten los gegangen - bei mir war mehr los und ich glaub die Schilder haben die schon alle ins Feuer geworfen - bin immer noch genervt über solche Leute ! ich versteh nicht wieso das so geht ( am hellichen Tag ) - Nachts würd ich das ja ( leider ) noch verstehen aber so dreisst Tagsüber abzugehen iss so krass |krach:


----------



## Windelwilli (21. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> ich hab ne Camera dabei gehabt …



Und ich könnte wetten, die sind sich keiner Schuld bewusst. |krach:


----------



## Stulle (21. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

schon mal gesehen wie mast geflügel verarbeitet wird. #t
der einzige unterschied ist das die das auf der straße machen und nicht hinter verschloßenen türen |kopfkrat

Das mit dem öl würde mich auch ankotzen |bigeyes sagen die einheimischen da nichts ?


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Da war kein einziger Däne .. bzw . Kein Europäer mehr ... die sitzen alle in den booten ... PS.  Was hat das mit Hähnchen schlachten zu tun ... ?


----------



## MWK (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hey Michi,
vielleicht kannst du deinen Bericht mal der Stadtverwaltung Sonderborg schicken. Es müsste auch in deren Interesse sein, schließlich ist Angeltourismus ein wichtiges Standbein für Als und solche Eindrücke eine ganz miese Werbung. Die Reaktion würde mich mal interessieren...
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Markus gute Idee meine Schwägerin kann perfekt dänisch ich lass das noch mal i n richtig übersetzen und mache das mal die tage irgendwie der muss ja mal was machen...  und gleich ne Kopie an die hells angels  ...


----------



## MAAKMASTER (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hallo Michi,
Du hast alles richtig gemacht,ich würde mich auch nicht mit diesen Anglern herumschlagen.
Soetwas kann schnell unangenehme Folgen haben, und der erlittene Schaden steht in keinem Verhältnis zu unserem Hobby.
Aber ich hätte umgehend die Polizei ect. informiert, oder wie MWK geschrieben hat....die Stadtverwaltung !!!
Solchen " Gastangler " muß umgehend das " Handwerk " gelegt werden!!!
Jeden Kontrolieren,eine Geldstrafe an Ort und Stelle verhängen,Angelgerät Beschlagnamen,Namen und Adresse Speichern und im Wiederholungsfall einen Freifahrschein in die Heimat ausstellen.#6
Dort können diese Typen dann Wildern und die Umwelt verschmutzen...#q
Öl und Benzin ins Wasser schmeißen, soetwas kostet jeden Schiffsführer ect. eine enorme Geldstrafe und wird normalerweise unnachgiebig verfolgt.
Hoffentlich melden einige diese Vorfälle, und die Ortnungshüter unternehmen mal etwas.
Gruß Willi


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Danke für Eure Tipps und Antworten  
( ich dacht jetzt bekomme ich wieder Ärger weil ich das so geschrieben hab ) 
ich das heute in angespeckter Version  an die Kurverwaltung Sonderburg geschrieben und werde sehen ob ich eine Antwort bekomme ... auf jeden Fall habt Ihr Recht und man Muss was machen auch wenns nicht 
UNser " Problem " ist ... das war mir pers. 10 Nummern zu viel ! 
gruss Michi ... meine Freundin sagt immer wer nix macht macht nix verkehrt das lass ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen dank für Ihre E-mail.  Wir bestätigen den Empfang, und dass die E-mail an die zuständige Abteilung weitergeleitet  wird. 



Venlig hilsen
*Sønderborg Kommune*
Rådhustorvet 10, 6400 Sønderborg
T 8872 6400 - F 8872 6402
post@sonderborg.dk   - www.sonderborgkommune.dk


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Da war kein einziger Däne .. bzw . Kein Europäer mehr ... die sitzen alle in den booten ... PS.  Was hat das mit Hähnchen schlachten zu tun ... ?


Ich meinte auch das Ordnungsamt oder was die Dänen dafür haben.
Das mit den Hähnchen bezieht sich auf deine Aussage das Europäer mit Tieren besser umgehen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ok Stulle ! Danke das versteh ich #6


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

" Spendet " doch ein paar Gummis oder Pilker, dann müssen die nicht mehr reissen....! 

Nein, ist ne echt krasse Sache dort. Waren immer gerne am Sund, aber so vergeht es einen.


----------



## Jose (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

oops. hier ventilieren einige etwas, was überlegt sein will.
hab ich jetzt nicht die zeit, mach ich später - und jetzt den trööt vorläufig zu. wir lesen uns.

...kurzzeitig geschlossen...


----------



## Jose (22. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

so, trööt ist wieder offen. bitte um nachsicht, musste erst mal was essen.

mir ist die erbitterung über bestimmtes anglerisches verhalten nun wirklich nicht fremd, auch nicht bestimmte  personengruppen, die eben "anders angeln" als ich angele.
ich weiß aber auch, wenn jemand "käsekuchen" ruft, dass sich alle möglichen krümel angesprochen und berufen fühlen.
allzu oft erlebt und ganz und gar nicht gut fürs AB (mal abgesehen von der arbeit für die mods).

deshalb die kurzzeitige sperre, sichten (und abendessen ) in ruhe.
hab zwei, drei edits gemacht.

ich finde, dass Zandermichi seinem ärger gut luft gemacht und wohl auch was angestoßen hat. weiter so #6

und bitte weiter in dem sinne, dass anglerisches fehlverhalten als solches berichtet wird, ohne diffamierung oder 'ausländer'hetze.

danke für euer verständnis


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
 ich war in der letzten Woche auf Langeland und traf bekannte Angler, die gleiches Verhalten in Fredericia beim Makrelenangeln beobachtet haben. Ich selbst verurteile sowas, wohl mit Recht!! 
 So wie der weit grössere Anteil der Mitleser hier, suche ich nach "Wörtern" und Ausdrücken, um nicht in eine "politische Richtung" abgestempelt zu werden. Ist es denn überhaupt möglich ohne die Angabe von Herkunft, Nationalität oder kulturellen Background zielgerichtete Angaben zu machen? Bin mir nicht sicher #c. 
 Dieser "politische und kulturelle Maulkorb", der nicht nur hier, sondern generell in unserer Land "Unterdrückung" und berechtigte Angst um Arbeitsplatz und "gesellschaftliche Ächtung" hervorruft, lässt uns da nicht viel oder gar keinen Spielraum. (sorry für OT)
 Ich hoffe, dass dort reagiert wird, extrem harte Strafen verhängt werden. Denn Dänemark lebt ganz gut, auch von uns Anglern......


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (23. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ich möchte und will auf keinen Fall irgend einen Politischen Hintergrund bei meinen Tread  erreichen !  Es geht mir hier wie mit der Natur umgeganen wird und mit der Kreatur Fisch ... Wenn keiner irgend was macht haben wir hier irgend wann nix mehr zu schreiben weil sich das dann von alleine  erledigt hat leider ... Bzw. kann ich in dem Fall auch verstehen wenn an solchen Spotts das Angeln komplett verboten wird !


----------



## moench1605 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich das Angeln dort spätestens mit der Fertigstellung des riesigen Hotels erledigt hat. Die Betreiber werden bestimmt nicht zögern, Polizei und weitere Behörden in Bewegung zu setzen.
Und die Ruine direkt dahinter wird ja anscheinend auch renoviert.


----------



## Krüger82 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Theoretisch ist dort das angeln ja überall im Hafen verboten! Es wurde halt geduldet, das wird sich bald ändern!  Wenn sich jeder der dort fischt ein bisschen mehr Rücksicht nehmen würde, hätten wir keine Probleme! Ich fahre da nicht mehr gerne hin! Wenn ich schon den ganzen von Anglern dagelassenen Müll sehe, ist wieder fremdschämen angesagt! Ein paar Vollidioten benehmen sich daneben und alle die einfach nur in ruhe und entspannt ihrem Hobby frönen wollen müssen es ausbaden! Das zählt natürlich nicht nur da, sondern leider fast überall! Sorry, das musste mal sein! 
Gruß


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (24. September 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Krüger .. aber das " nur " schrieben bringt Uns ja nicht weiter oder ? ich kann auch überall die Augen zu machen … Heute war ich am Alster Fleet und direkt am Spot alles voll Müll ( kein Angler Müll ) ich Alter Sack hab dort aufgeräumt und das alles wie immer in dem Mülleimer geworfen der direkt daneben stand … und siehe da - die Leute finden Angler gut … ich find machmal ist es so einfach …


----------



## Onkel Frank (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Gibt's denn schon was aktuelles ??


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hab nur eine Mail bekommen das es jetzt an die richtige Stelle weiter geleitet wurde mehr leider nicht ...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hier die Mail aus Sonderburg ….

------------------------------------

Lieber Michael

Wir danken für dein mail, und wir haben schon welche auss Dänischen angler bekommen, also wir kennen dass problem.

Wir besuchen auch offt den haffen in Sønderborg, aber es ist leider nocht möglich tags und nacht da zu sein. Es ist von uns viele verweist worden und wir haben auch mit die behörden von emigrationscenter gesprochen und sie haben uns versprochen dass sie mit den bewohner reden. Dass problem ist aber auch dass  immer neue da zu kommen, aber vier tuen unsere besten um den haffen so zu halten dass platz für alle da ist.

Mit freundlichen grüssen
------------------------------------

Platz für alle ??? die schecken mein Anliegen mit der Umweltverschmutzung nicht leider … das da immer neue dazu kommen iss ja ok aber die sollen ihren verf**** Dreck nicht ins Meer werfen  ich könnte weinen und wenn man was sagt ist es wieder der " Gutmensch " der das jetzt hier gerne schliessen darf ….

Mehr kann ich nicht machen / schreiben sagen …

Michi


----------



## Allroundtalent (13. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Soooo, auch wenn es schon etwas her ist und ich mich in letzter Zeit hier im AB etwas rar gemacht habe, hier mein Eindruck der Situation:

Es scheint sich nichts geändert zu haben. 
Ich kann die Beschreibung von Michi nur weitergeben, detaillierte Angaben kann ich nicht machen, da ich es mir nicht aus der Nähe angesehen habe. 

Man hatte sogar teilweise Probleme im Hafen überhaupt einen Angelplatz zu finden, außer man wollte auf Kuschelkurs gehen. 
Die Einheimischen geben durchweg positives Feedback, wenn das Thema rund um den Hafen angesprochen wird, frei nach dem Motto "die tun doch nichts". 
Was ich gesehen habe, alle Fische, ob groß, ob klein, wurden entnommen. Das ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. 

Wir haben dann doch noch Platz gefunden und haben auch nicht schlecht gefangen, jedoch viele Nemos dabei. Was wir zurückgeschmissen haben... da wären "die" wohl fast verrückt geworden.
Am Ende haben wir dann auch noch einige gute Größen erwischt. 

Was die Zeit mit sich bringen wird ist fraglich. Die frei zugängigen Plätze im Hafen werden nicht mehr, es wird so ziemlich alles zu gebaut. 
Verheißungsvoll ist es definitiv nicht. 

Grüße!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (17. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ich bin Wochenende wieder oben und meine Freundin wollte in Sonderburg schoppen gehen meinst ich soll lieber nicht das Dorsch Gerödel mitnehmen |rolleyes #c .. 
Ich werde mich bestimmt wieder ärgern aber ohne nen Wurf zu machen halte ich es eh nicht aus ! 

gruss Michi


----------



## Stulle (17. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Besser angeln und nichts fangen als nicht angeln und shoppen


----------



## Onkel Frank (17. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*



Stulle schrieb:


> Besser angeln und nichts fangen als nicht angeln und shoppen


Da ist was dran .


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (17. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

stimmt … nur nicht das ich mich wieder nur wegen der " Gastangler " Aufrege dann  das mein Problem - wenn ich freiwillig zusehe wie Fische gerissen werden , Dreck / Müll in die Ostsee geworfen wird … kann ich da denken ich bin Angler der mit Spass und guten Gewissen ans Wasser kommt ? klar iss nicht mein Land aber ich ( sorry ) kann das nicht - ich könnte da eher durchdrehen  … :c


----------



## Onkel Frank (18. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hast ja recht . Wenn du deine ruhe haben willst , dann Kutsch doch ein wenig weiter nach Skarrev im Aabenraa fjord. Da hast du Ruhe und Fisch .#6


----------



## Onkel Frank (18. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Da sind wir immer für 3 Tage.  Sonderborg nehmen wir nur noch auf dem Hin und Rückweg mit wegen der von dir genannten Gründe .


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (18. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Danke ... hab das  grad mal geguckt und weiss nicht wirklich wo ich da auf Dorsch von Land gehen sollte =? 


Sonderburg ist nur max. 40 Minuten von Schwiegereltern weg deshalb  und hab dort halt auch gute Abende gehabt ...
und halt quasi aus dem Auto geangelt 

gruss Michi


----------



## Onkel Frank (18. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Isch helf dich mal :q. Fische hast zu jeder Tageszeit da , nur beissen tun se unterschiedlich . Sind noch nie ohne da abgehauen . Tagsüber mit Blinker und Spiro mit Magnus . Abends Spiro mit schwarzer Fliege und rotem Schusskopf . Willst Spaß haben dann auch kleine Gummifische vor den Füßen die halbstarken Dorsche ärgern . Als Blinker hab ich IMMER NUR den Pilgrim - Kupfer/Rot in 18 g gefischt ..............quasi wie in Sonderborg


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (18. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Danke !!! werd ich mal meine Freundin überreden in Appenrade zu shoppen  da waren wir eh noch nie .. 
ich hab aber keine Wathose muss ich wohl wieder in Neo bissel raus laufen 
muss mal wieder einen Ostsee Zander fangen ! 
Super Tipps  
danke und gruss Michi #6


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (23. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

So Leute … war Samstag in Sonderburg mit meiner Freundin … erst Shoppen dann noch paar Würfe auf Dorsch - erster Wurf gabs gleich nen Schönen Küchendorsch  zur Lage - ich muss ehrlich  sagen es waren keine " Schwarzangler " vor Ort … nur Dänen und Deutsche und echt weinige , ich hab in die Dämerung geangelt nicht lange aber war echt begeistert … hoffe das bleibt so kann ich zwar selber nicht glauben aber mir hat es  Spass gemacht und ich hab echt gut Bisse versemmelt und kleine Dorsche von Land aus gefangen … einer durfte mit den gabs dann direkt im Bierteig so lecker  bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten Angeltage  




gruss Michi


----------



## wulliw (23. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

moinsen michi.
sieht echt lecker  aus . wenn du den fisch vorher ganz leicht mehllierst hält der teig besser . und der fisch ist vom teig komplett  eingeschlossen.

gruß wulli#h#h


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Petri, tu mal bitte einen Spruch zu Köder (Gewichten).
 Bin ab 26.12 da in der Gegend
 Danke
 Gruß A.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (24. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Petri Dank und werd die nächsten Zander dann mal leicht in Mehgl wenden  vorher ... Spruch wegen Köder ist per PN raus  
gruss Michi


----------



## Cerebellum (25. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ködergewichte sind im Sund nach meiner Erfahrung sehr Strömungsabhängig, teils braucht mann 50-60g für den Gufi, manchmal gehen auch Blinker um 18g.
Ich habe gehört das einige inzwischen statt Würmern auch Köderfische nehmen, Groppen oder ähnliche Kleinfische, die werden frisch gefangen und am selben Tag mit 150-200g aif die Reise geschickt, sollen gute Dorsch bringen und man schont die Kinderstube. (nur Hörensagen, macht aber Sinn).

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Hotel Romeo (25. November 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Tag zusammen,

habe die Erfahrung gemacht daß das Fischen auf größere Dorsche im Sonderburg Sund sehr tidenabhängig ist, ohne eine Faustregel gefunden zu haben. Wenn immer möglich Blinker 16-18 g nehmen, habe ich gute Stücke bis 3 kg gefangen, während am Naturköder häufig kleinere saßen. Blinker müssen spielen, ich habe dieselben genommen wie auf Meerforelle (Hansen Flash u.ä) und sehr erfolgreich. Kenne keine andere Stelle wo Blinkerspiel auf Dorsch so wichtig ist. Zocker oder Kleinpilker ähnlichen Gewichts (bei mir: Yozuri 18 g) funktioniert nicht ansatzweise so gut. Stelle war links neben der Brücke wenn man auf Als herauffährt (also nördlich der Brücke); eine Art Silo in der Nähe.


----------



## Timo_Hamburg (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Mh der Kommentar den ich vorhin geschrieben hab ist leider weg...

War heut mal im Hafen am angeln, den Nachmittag über war ich da.

Keine zehn Leute, nichts gefangen glaub die anderen waren auch nicht so erfolgreich 

Gruß

Timo 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hab gestern gehört das sich in Sonderburg extrem was verändert hat und die a kompletten Angler ( am Land ) vertreiben werden ? 
Hat  da einer nährer INfos ? 
danke Michi |bla:


----------



## Krüger82 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Dann haben sie was zu tun! Bin heute in sonderborg mit dem Boot zu Wasser und dann auf die förde gefahren! Wie ich zurück kam bin ich noch ne runde durch den Hafen gefahren! Habe noch nie soviele Angler da gesehen! Wirklich überall am Ufer standen Angler! Dazu noch etliche boote auf dem Wasser! Hatte was von heringsangeln!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ich hab jetzt wieder ( leider nur ) Gehört das es ab den 01.01.2016 komplett verboten ist in Sonderburg von Land aus zu angeln und die dort komplett aufräumen ... bin leider nicht selber vor Ort und kann es nicht bestätigen .? 
gruß Michi


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

war über Sylvester an und an mal im Hafen spazieren, auf der Schlossseite waren die für mich zu verstehenden Gespräche und Kommentare der Einheimischen über die  Angler , teils neben dem Verbotsschild stehend,  nun nicht besonders freundlich, "fiske forbuden" fiel da recht #h


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Das wurde ja immer schon nicht so gerne gesehen .. aber jetzt soll es angeblich überall verboten sein ? das war meine Frage
es gibt ja so viele lustige Angelgruppen im Internet #q|rolleyes aber die freuen sich wohl mehr über die Klicks anstatt das Sie wirklich was schreiben was dort los ist - ich komme wohl leider erst in 2 Wochen wieder nach DK und guck mir das dann mal selber an #6


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

das hab ich heute online als Info bekommen ... 
Ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht ? 

Achtung, Achtung Eilmeldung! In Sonerborg ist das angeln vom Ufer aus im gesamten Hafengebiet verboten. Die Polizei informiert mehrmals täglich die Angler. Egal ob Deutsche, Daenen, Russen,Polen oder Chinesen, dies gilt fuer alle. Die ersten Platzverweise wurden ausgesprochen, es wurde erklärt, dass bei wiederholten Vofällen das Angelgerät beschlagnahmt wird. Anschließend könne man dieses wieder ersteigern. Die Veranstaltung vom Angelcentrum wurde abgesagt. Eine Ausbahme gibt es, es darf vom Boot aus gefischt werden.


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Das war nur eine Frage der Zeit #d. So ein haufen ******** ( sorry dafür ) wie da veranstaltet wird , da hätte ich als Kommune schon längst überfällig reagiert.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Also doch ein Boot kaufen ... AHK / Bootsführerschein und BOCK hab ich also ist das jetzt für 2016 mein Plan - ich muss noch irgend wie die Frau überzeugen


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

wie gesagt ich bin nicht selber vor Ort und weiß nicht was dort geht - werd das aber selber noch mal testen und ehrlich Bescheid geben hier - einige spinnen wohl langsam - der Fischneid steigt sehr vielen zu Kopf leider ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Die Informationen sind richtig das im Hafen seit 2016 öfter mal, nicht immer, konsequent durchgegriffen wird. 
Und das auch in den meisten Fällen zurecht.

Lg


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hey Matze, 
Danke und ich denke Du wirst sicher sein und bist ja auch mehr oder weniger vor Ort 
aber die Frage ist nun ob es ganz verboten oder nur an den Stellen wo es sowieso verboten war?
Das dort was passieren musste war klar ich habe mich ja selber beschwert.
Ich bin gespannt?
Gruß Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Generell will man sehr gerne Touristen in Sonderborg haben. Problem waren glaube ich diese Massenaufläufe bzw grosse Gruppen die sich dort getroffen haben und dort Grill aufbauen usw. Dann Angler die über die Baustelle klettern, Angler die an dem Weissen Wohnblock da im Hafen die ganze Nacht stehen, Müll hinterlassen, die Bleie gegen den Balkon fliegen usw. Da war es wohl iwan mal genug. Aktuell werden hier und dort Angler gebeten einzupacken usw. 
Das Verbot gilt normalerweise vom Schloß bis hinter der Autobahn Brücke.
Ob es so konsequent durchgezogen wird weiss ich nicht.
Vllt beruhigt es sich auch wieder.

Lg


----------



## Allroundtalent (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin aus Hamburch, 

da nun einige Zeit verstrichen ist, seitdem die Änderungen in Sonderburg in Kraft getreten sind, wollte ich mal erfragen, ob jemand aktuelle Infos zum Stand der Dinge hat?!

Gibt es schon etwas Neues bzgl. der Bootsvermietung im/ am Hafen in Sonderburg? 

Gilt das Angelverbot vom Ufer aus "nur" für den Hafenbereich oder für den gesamten Als Sund? Meine Überlegung ist, ob man sich alternativ nicht mit dem Belly weiter in den Sund Richtung Norden begibt und dort den Fischen nachstellt. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand zu den o.g. Fragen mehr weiß! |wavey:


----------



## n0rdfriese (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin.

Angeln vom Ufer aus ist bis zur Autobahnbrücke im Norden des Alssund verboten. Mehr kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Belly wäre wohl ok.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Die Bootsvermietung ist in Arbeit. Wir haben 7 Boote die zzt. fertig gemacht werden. Einen Termin für den Beginn haben wir leider noch nicht. Die Steganlage muss auch noch von der Kommune renoviert werden, wir wissen nicht wann das soweit ist.

Lg


----------



## Cerebellum (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Wo wird denn der Verleih sein? Bei der Marina? an der alten Brücke? oder wo?
Wieviel wird es kosten?gibt es eine Homepage wo schon was steht?
Würde mich interessieren

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Gegenüber vom Schloss wird der Steg dann renoviert.
Eine Webseite ist in Arbeit. Die Preise werden ca 100€/Tag sein wahrscheinlich. Wenn es soweit ist gebe ich hier eine Info.
Lg


----------



## Jockl (8. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ich fahre in einer Woche nach Sonderburg und wollte deshalb fragen, ob´s was Neues gibt. Also bezogen auf Bootsverleih, Angelverbot, evtl. auch Fänge in Sonderburg und Umgebung. Ich war dort noch nie und möchte auf Meerforelle angeln - macht das dort im Sommer irgendwo Sinn? 

BG, Jockl


----------



## Jockl (28. November 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ist der Verleih nun schon da? 

Ist es das hier: https://alssund-fisk.dk

Ich dachte, es käme hier noch ne Info dazu...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ja da könnt ihr Boote in Sonderborg mieten.
Da haben wir aber leider nichts mit zu tun.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Cerebellum (29. November 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Kann man da noch slippen? oder ist das jetzt vorbei?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Ja. Warum sollte nun kein Slippen mehr möglich sein???


----------



## Rudolf R. (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Bin Ende Juli mit Familie in sonderburg und wollte mit Kindern da angeln gehen. Wo kann man erlaubnisscheine dort kaufen?


----------



## Cerebellum (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Normalerweise im Postamt,kannst Du aber auch in Flensburg Weiche bei Sennholz holen, Oder online, google mal fisketegn, da kannst Du Dir auch ne Nummer holen.


----------



## Cerebellum (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Vielleicht auch im Tourist Office, ist direkt beim Brunnen vorm Rathaus in Sonderburg. Post ist da auch um die Ecke im Borgen-Center wenn ich nicht irre.

Seid ihr direkt in Sonderburg oder irgendwo auf der Insel?


----------



## Rudolf R. (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Danke für die Antwort 
Sind auf der anderen seine der Insel. 

Hab da noch nee frage gibt’s dort auch Hafen mit berufsfischer?


----------



## MWK (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Hallo Rudolf,
den gibt's - der legt hinten beim Schloß an und verkauft direkt aus dem Boot. 
LG
Markus


----------



## Rudolf R. (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Super Danke


----------



## Cerebellum (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Moin, will morgen nach Sonderburg, kann Jemand was sagen ob was läuft aktuell?
Wie sieht es aus mit Dorsch?

Sind mit Boot unterwegs

gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## danalf (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

wenn du oder ihr mit boot unterwegs seid,dann fahrt in den alsensund.eine slippe ist in ballebro mit parkplatz.aus dem hafen rechts raus und 150 meter vom ufer.platte in allen größen.
ein tipp von mir,angle regelmäßig dort.
grüße aus dänemark
lutz|wavey:


----------



## Cerebellum (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorsch im Hafen Sonderburg*

Danke Danalf, werde ich nächstes mal ausprobieren. Waren schon um 9: 30h unterwegs, hab es eben erst gelesen. Waren vorm Schloss mit Gufi unterwegs und hatten einige maßige Dorsche, keine Riesen aber was für die Pfanne.
Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------

